# The thought of birds bathing reminded me



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

I saw someone posted about misting their birds today. And of course the first thing that came to mind was Mina---and of course that brought the tears to my eyes and the lump in my throat as I type this thinking of her again, lol. I wonder if it will ever get easier. I don't know any other way to describe it other than heartache. When I think of her, I can't bare it.

Anyway, I just thought, I hope she has been able to take her bath. She likes to takes baths in the sink. I did tell Susan (the lady that adopted her and the rescue linnie who she named Bijou) that.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I am sure she is getting her bath's. It is amazing how our pet's can become so precious to us. Don't be sad, I bet she is happy, and you did the right thing...:hug:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*While you're are missing her, she is probably having a blast with her linnie friend exploring their new home 
Please don't be sad, Mina is probably well taken care of.
You can look at it like parents look at their college-age children who move out to live their own lives 
All is well.*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *While you're are missing her, she is probably having a blast with her linnie friend exploring their new home
> 
> Please don't be sad, Mina is probably well taken care of.
> 
> ...


She is definitely with a good lady. Susan has plenty of bird experience with cockatiels, canaries. I couldn't have done it otherwise. That is why it took me so long to go thru with it even tho I knew Mina needed to be with other Linnies...it couldn't just be anyone. Susan sends me pics. She also told me she bought them a play gym and toys from the local bird mart and that half the veggies in the house are for the birds. So this is just me missing everything about Mina. But I know you are probably right. Once she settled in, I am sure Mina now loves having a Linnie friend and being able to spend more time with humans (Susan only works part time). Susan told me after only a few days that Mina and Bijou were sleeping together and after about 1 1/2 week Mina had really came out of her shell with Susan.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Amber,

It's natural that you miss Mina and that sometimes you will be sad when you think of her. :hug: 
You chose a great home for her and it's wonderful that Susan sends you pictures and give you updates on how darling little Mina is doing with her new friend Bijou.

As hard as it is for you, allowing Mina to be with a little linnie friend of her own was a very loving and selfless act on your part.
She will always be a part of your heart and knowing you did what is best for her well-being will hopefully give you peace.*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Amber,
> 
> It's natural that you miss Mina and that sometimes you will be sad when you think of her. :hug:
> You chose a great home for her and it's wonderful that Susan sends you pictures and give you updates on how darling little Mina is doing with her new friend Bijou.
> ...


Thank you, you are too kind. I learned when my dog almost died and was diagnosed with Addison's disease-it is so hard to make life changing decisions for these little innocent ones that depend on us so much. The heaviness of that lesson has stuck with me and I really knew at that moment in the hospital with him the type of person I want to be. I want to make the right decision no matter how hard it is, because they deserve all the love, mercy, and kindness the world has to offer-sometimes even more than us humans do. I just hope the crying every time I think of her goes away soon, lol. I messaged Susan today and she said she'd give Mina a kiss for me. I love Mina and all my pets so much and I always will. Susan knows Mina can always come back to me if she can't keep her for any reason. It is so unbelievable how much I can love these tiny creatures. They really teach you how deep love can go-it is limitless and there is an infinite amount. I hope the pain eases with time. It has been 3 or 4 weeks and it doesn't seem to be that much better. Sorry for my emotional rant lol.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Amber,

Three to four weeks isn't long when you are in mourning.
The sadness and grief you are feeling right now is just as deep as when one loses a beloved pet as it moves on to the Rainbow Bridge. Mina is no longer physically with you and that pain is still fresh -- in time the comfort of knowing he is being well-loved and is happy will help the sadness lessen somewhat. :hug:

Anytime you need to talk, please feel free to send me a Private Message. I'm always willing to try to help in any way I can and I completely understand the heartache you are currently feeling.

You are a WONDERFUL person and an inpiration to many in putting your pets' needs above your own.*


----------

